

Ask HN: What Video Games Did You Play In 2013? - rickdale


======
DanBC
Blockee Story (QQ House) {Android} It's, uh, odd. But fun. Give it a go. I'd
really like this on iPhone but think that's not likely.

Bejewelled {iPhone} low cost and best in class.

Animal Crossing New Leaf {3DS}

Need for Speed something or other {3DS} (A potentially great game ruined by
forced cinematics during play)

A bunch of {DS} match 3 games (I like mindless short easy games to distract me
from unpleasant aspects of my life.)

Simon Tatham's Puzzles {android / windows} this is a great collection.

Elements of destruction {DS} It's a weird, fun, game. Have a look!

Total Annihilation {pc} I keep coming back to it because it's so good. I make
a few different all metal maps, set my resources low and the computer's high,
and see how quick I can win.

Fallout 3 {Xbox} I enjoy just noodling around, finding the easter egg type
stuff (chess using scaled down drink bottles?) and collecting teddy bears and
wrenches.

PySolFC edition

MINECRAFT {pc}

\----

I really want:

1) REZ ported to 3DS. Because, come on.

2) Good car racing on 3DS.

2a) Good car racing on iPhone.

3) A better iPhone review site. iPhone games have some sub-optimal marketing
strategies, and review sites should be pointing these out. I need to know if a
game is playable without any in-app purchases, or if those are needed to play.

4) BlastCorps, but better and on 3ds or iPhone/android.

5) Old style PuyoPop. See, eg, the Sega DreamCast version.

------
Bjorkbat
An embarrassing amount of Civ 5. Part of it has to do with a fascination with
watching a crude simulation of the human epic unfold. The other part has to do
with the enjoyment derived from nuking my opponents. It's a pretty awkward
mix.

A distant runner up is Starbound, followed next by a miscellaneous assortment
of games such as Darwinia, Bastion, Game Dev Tycoon, and Minecraft in certain
spurts.

~~~
mercer
I tried 2 Civs after Civilization 2, but they both seemed to miss some...
magic. So I usually ended up playing Alpha Centauri again (I think most of the
civ2 devs actually moved to make that, perhaps that's why the other civs seem
lacking).

Would you say it's worth trying the last one, I would I likely feel the same
as I did about 3?

------
pawn
In the last two months, I've played:

Project X Zone (3DS) - crazy SRPG/Fighting game hybrid

Killer Instinct (Xbox One) - I tried to resist getting an XB1 just for this,
but I failed

Knack (PS4) - Very kid-friendly game

Quake 2 (PC) - Boss insisted. He's _really_ good at it

Starcraft 2 (PC) - I'll always be coming back to this periodically

Terraria (PC) - Played this briefly at a LAN

DOTA 2 (PC) - Also played this at a LAN. I'm terrible at it

Some other highlights from the year:

Ni no Kuni (PS3) - Really good JRPG. If you liked JRPGs but haven't enjoyed
the most recent Final Fantasy games, give this a try. Actually, play this if
you like JRPGs.

Batman: Arkham Origins (PS3) - If you like the other Arkham games, you've
probably played this too.

Street Fighter X Tekken (360) - played at a LAN. Good crowd pleaser

Injustice: Gods Among Us (360) - Can you tell I like fighting games yet?

Tomb Raider (PC) - Very good action game.

Knightmare Tower (Ouya) - My favorite Ouya game so far

------
lewisgodowski
Mac:

Minecraft - Been playing for years now, haven't played too much recently.

Starbound - Stopped playing Minecraft to play this and Terraria (practically a
side-scrolling form of Minecraft)

League of Legends - Just started playing this a few days ago, it's addicting
and the games take a lot longer than I'm used to.

Monaco - Lots of fun.

Castle Crashers - Great game I used to play in my Xbox 360 days.

PC:

Terraria - Stopped playing Minecraft for this. Probably prefer this one in
fact.

3DS:

Pokemon X/Y - First time playing since Crystal version (second generation).
Great return to the series, but everything is so much more advanced and
complicated now.

------
csense
Bootstrapped indie startup Arcen Games made a couple of awesome games this
year: A Valley Without Wind 2 and Bionic Dues [1].

Also, Creeper World 3 [2].

And while it wasn't released in 2013, Spacechem [3] is very HN relevant and I
did play it in 2013, so...

[1] [http://arcengames.blogspot.com/2013/11/holiday-guide-for-
arc...](http://arcengames.blogspot.com/2013/11/holiday-guide-for-arcen-
titles.html)

[2] [http://knucklecracker.com/](http://knucklecracker.com/)

[3] [http://www.spacechemthegame.com/](http://www.spacechemthegame.com/)

~~~
rickdale
Very cool man. I hope one of these years I can make a similar comment!

------
ek
We got into Feed The Beast, a curated collection of modpacks for Minecraft,
this year. Played a whole lot of that.

I've been playing the Hearthstone beta with a few friends for a couple months
now and it is absurdly fun. Also played a bunch of StarCraft II and Diablo III
as usual.

Skyrim and Fallout: New Vegas have held up well. Papers, Please was just
fantastic. I had fun playing CounterStrike: GO with friends.

I played SimCity and liked it, though in the midst of the fallout and server
issues, I found Tropico 4 and Anno 2070 to be fantastic alternatives.

On Black Friday I picked up a PS3 and have finally been getting into The Last
of Us, which is stunning, and Red Dead Redemption, which I think will take
longer to get into.

I want to lastly point out that we've had a lot of fun doing LANs with some
classics that we've been playing for years now: CS: Source, Rise of Nations,
Age of Empires II.

------
Tzunamitom
Pretty much League of Legends all the way, all of the adrenaline of an FPS,
with the progression of an MMORPG but none of the grind. I'm not surprised
it's the most played game in the world. Recently Hearthstone has been fun...

------
dbond
Not as many as I was hoping I would...

League of legends - Been playing for years now, recommended.

Assassins creed black flag - Great game, think asscreed may be my favourite
series.

Tomb raider - This was so much better than I was expecting, bought it in a
sale while it was cheap. The story is good and its pretty intense in general,
though the rope winch pulling down walls is pretty hilarious (also half price
on steam)

------
mercer
I recently started gaming after two years of being too focused on my business.
I've been playing lots of Mark of the Ninja and Fez on my Mac with an xbox
controller.

Other than that I've mostly be replaying 'older' games, though. Ninja Gaiden,
Super Mario Galaxy, Yoshi's Story, Metroid Prime, Beyond Good and Evil, and a
bit of Exile 3: Ruined World (excellent!)

------
Lockyy
I've recently started playing Dota 2 with a few friends. I'm really enjoying
the medium length bursts of strategy.

As well as that I've kindled a love for Paradox' various grand strategy, my
favourite of which is Crusader Kings 2. It's a logical progression from Civ V
and really scratches the itches that it misses, especially in multiplayer.

------
victorhn
The one that i liked the most: The Last of Us, for PS3.

------
claudius
Dominions 3/4, Freeciv and recently Kerbal Space Program, the latter of which
I can fully recommend to anybody who enjoys blowing up rockets.

------
trafficlight
The one that stands out is Cookie Clicker. I don't know why that was so
addicting.

------
benologist
iPad and Android: Kingdom Rush Frontiers, Deep Dungeons of Doom, Colossotron,
Anomaly Warzone Earth, Game Dev Story

Mac: Bastion, Ultima 7 again, King's Bounty, C&C Zero:Hour (<3 the general's
challenge) again

------
jamesjguthrie
Lots of GTA V, GT5, FIFA 13, Star Trek: Online, TF2, CS.

------
antsam
Too many of them.

------
garrettdreyfus
Doom RL best rogue like I've played.

------
ColinWright
None.

------
Joeboy
Freecell.

------
AjJi
starcraft2, dota2

